# self-reduced scapulo-humeral sprain/luxation



## Zephyor (Jul 12, 2017)

Will it hinder my training after recovery?  The doctor told me to keep it latched to my torso by a dessault type wrap for 2 weeks, and as a stubborn guy i am, i didn't because i had exams, and couldn't write. Few months has passed since then and i think i am recovered to a decent amount and i was looking into picking up training again. I lost my conditioning and gathered up a couple of kg's i really need to get rid of. 
Sould i go headfirst back to the regular training or should i start getting my fitness level back on tracks?


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 12, 2017)

Two things generally happen during a shoulder subluxation/dislocation...

1 - there is a ligament that that connects the scapula to the humerus that gets torn.  It typically heals on its own, hence wearing the sling.  It's not a major ligament in the sense of shoulder stability that I'm aware of (the muscles are), so it's not the real long-term issue.

2 - the labrum typically gets torn.  It can range from a very minor to a major tear.  This is why people have joint pain and issues down the road.

There is also always muscular damage.  Muscles get stretched when the shoulder is subluxed.  This is typically the biggest issue when determining when it's safe to return to activity; especially activity such as overhead motions like throwing and swimming, and activity such as jiu-jutsu where your shoulder will be intentional and unintentionally twisted around.

There are specific tests (not just strength tests like "don't let me move your arm") that a physician and/or therapist would do to determine if you've healed enough - apprehension test, sulcus sign, etc.

If the muscles aren't strong enough yet, you'll be at risk to sublux again from far less force, causing further damage to the labrum (doesn't heal without surgery) and the muscles.  A lot of people who sublux repeatedly do so because they didn't follow a proper rehab and return to activity protocol.

See your physician before you return.  Conditioning and weight loss will take care of itself and are minor things in the grand scheme of things.  Having chronic problems like repeated subluxations and labral tears that need fixing aren't something to risk to get back sooner.


----------

